# Tocar el dos



## chics

Bon dia.

Al forum de castellà algú ha trobat l'expressió castellana *darse el dos*, que s'utilitza com en català *tocar el dos*, i ara em pica la curiositat, algú sap res de l'origen de l'expressió *tocar el dos*? A què fa referència?
Gracies.

Salut a tothom!!!


----------



## jazyk

Malauradament no toca  l'etimologia, però és possible que aquest enllaç agradi a algú.

Jazyk


----------



## sept69

chics said:


> Bon dia.
> 
> Al forum de castellà algú ha trobat l'expressió castellana *darse el dos*, que s'utilitza com en català *tocar el dos*, i ara em pica la curiositat, algú sap res de l'origen de l'expressió *tocar el dos*? A què fa referència?
> Gracies.
> 
> Salut a tothom!!!


 

hola chics,
bé jo he sentit molt a dir: toca el dos que el tres ja és fora

Bon finde


----------



## Antpax

Hola a tots,

Crec que Yuggoth ha dit la solució en el forum de Castellà, mirem aixó.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Joaquina Romagosa Picó

Jo tinc entès que "tocar el dos" ve de "tocar el dors". Es refereix al gest de tocar el "dors" del cavall, ase, mula, etc. per iniciar la marxa. Espero que us serveixi.


----------



## Mei

Ostres, doncs quan dius "Toco el dos que el tres ja es fora" no es del tot correcte. 

Vaja... 

Mei


----------



## Joaquina Romagosa Picó

No, no és que sigui correcte ni incorrecte. És més, l'expressió no la coneixia i m'ha agradat força. Senzillament, jo crec que és un fenòmen d'etimologia popular: la gent ja ens hem oblidat que "dòs" en català antic significava "dors" i entenem "dos", paraula molt més habitual y, aleshores, recreem l'expressió fent-ne una altra del mateix sentit amb la nova paraula. En fi, l'etimologia popular és un procediment molt comú pel qual les paraules amplien els seus significats.


----------



## louhevly

Joaquina Romagosa Picó said:


> Jo tinc entès que "tocar el dos" ve de "tocar el dors". Es refereix al gest de tocar el "dors" del cavall, ase, mula, etc. per iniciar la marxa. Espero que us serveixi.



Un amic em va enviar el següent:

Heus ací, amic Lou, el que puc dir-te sobre la locució "tocar el dos":
El DECLC (Coromines), s.v. "dors", diu: "Segurament tenia raó Manuel de Montoliu quan indicà que la frase popular "tocar el dos" 'anar-se'n, fugir escapat' (com es diu avui a tot el cat. central) no és més que una forma alterada de la idea que els francesos expressen per "tourner le dos": la usava ja NOller en "Notes de color": <Mira, ja tens orde de tocà'l dos y ben depressa... que a mi ningú'm mana... Au! cap a casa teva>; AlcM ho dóna com a or., occid. i val. ultra el bal. Es pronuncia [amb o tancada] (i de vegades s'hi afegeix el to jocós <que el tres ja és fora>), però aquesta identificació pot compendre's a manera de simple timologia popular. Un poc més de dubte deixar l'ús de "tocar" al qual no es veu fàcil explicació lògica."

Lou


----------

